

Record-breaking gas ship launched, bigger one planned - graeham
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/12/04/ship-lng-record-idUSL5N0JJ25I20131204

======
ye
Here's the scale of that thing

[http://i.imgur.com/6S0WiRE.png](http://i.imgur.com/6S0WiRE.png)

